# March 17, 2004 Paddy Burke's: Boston



## Jaytrek57 (Mar 16, 2004)

March 17, 2004

St. Patrick's Day

Destination...Paddy Burke's Pub, North Station area, Boston.

Time: 3:00pm till........  

Invited one and all. Been a tradition of mine for 10 + years or so to take the day off from work and enjoy a pint or two at this long established watering hole.

I'll be the Irish guy with the Guiness trying to sing along. :wink: 

Note:
May not qualify as an official "Trip"...but it will certainly be an event!! :beer: [/b]


----------

